# My TOS Bridge Project



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

After being inspired by MadCap Romanian's Star Trek Bridge build-up, I decided to start building my own. This project has been on the shelf for many years and I think it's time... here are some preliminary pictures.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Seems to be a lot of interest in this kit lately! I started on my own build last night.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Wow! Nice to know I got the ball rolling! 

I just finished mine including all the figures. Look for the pics in my threads!

(Love those resin pieces, by the way! Where did you get them?)


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

bounce


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Those resin pieces are probably the Lunar Models conversion kit pieces.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> (Love those resin pieces, by the way! Where did you get them?)


The resin pieces are from a bridge accurization kit that was produced by Thomas Models several years ago. It does address some of the inaccuracies of the amt model kit, but not all of them. I have also ordered the back lighting panels from Outerspace Outfitters, but I am undecided as to if I will use them or not. Thanks for your comments!
:thumbsup:


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

jeez, the heads on those figures are HUGE! if i ever do one of these, they'd have to go. 

i'd love to see a TMP/TWOK version of this kit. (i klnow it'd be a total redo- too many changes for any sort of adaptation)


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> jeez, the heads on those figures are HUGE! if i ever do one of these, they'd have to go.


Yes, the heads are slightly out of proportion compared to their respective bodies...but, that makes them easier to paint! :thumbsup:


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> jeez, the heads on those figures are HUGE!


Actually the figures are from _Star Trek_ as re-imagined by Gerry Anderson! :tongue:


----------



## BruceDownunder (Aug 25, 2008)

Excellent work.
Wow, three topics in this forum about this much-loved kit.
Just wondering if it's because of the New Year that everyone seems to be...(wait for it)... building bridges.


----------



## Demoriel (Jan 4, 2010)

Nice to see all that prep work! nice scale.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

I guess you could use the spare panel that the Spock sience station replaces on the other side of the kit.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*It Figures!*

Just getting some figures painted tonight...


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> I guess you could use the spare panel that the Spock sience station replaces on the other side of the kit.


Yes, the spare will likely become Mr. Scotts station. :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good! Looks like you cut Spock's hands away, cleaned up the "Negative" areas and glued them back on. 

I was thinking that if I were to resin cast some of these guys that the Spock figure would be the one because you could cut the arms off and then reposition them so that the new figure wouldn't look so "Static". Make him push some buttons on the consoles or something.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*More Figures*

Well, I am definitely not Sheperd Paine and my eye's ain't what they used to be...but here you go!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I like that Kirk figure. I wish someone made a full bridge crew add-on set for this kit.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That would be awesome Fozzie! 

Great build!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Fozzie said:


> I like that Kirk figure. I wish someone made a full bridge crew add-on set for this kit.


That would be nice...maybe the person that does the Lost In Space figures for the Chariot and Jupiter 2 would do it if there were enough of a demand.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Would be cool to offer M'Ress and the 3-armed alien that replaced Checkov from the animated series in addition to the regular TOS bridge crew.

Ahhh, we can dream...!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Give me M'Ress! :tongue::devil:


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I was thinking maybe some of the dollhouse accessory-type figures have have a housecat... copy the head with RTV in resin, graft that onto a (more or less humanoid) female figurine, add a tail. She is shorter than Scotty:

http://memory-alpha.org/en/wiki/M'Ress


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Well, I wasn't completely satisfied with the previous look of my figures, so I worked on them some more last night... plus added one new one!










James Cawley as Mr. Scott! 










Top 4!










Our pilot!










and one more for good measure. I also received my back light panels from Outer Space Outfitters this past Friday. My initial impression is that they are much better than the kit supplied decals. I am not crazy about the painted flat scanners and communication panels as I prefer more of a 3-D effect. I will likely scratch build these items and still utilize the rest of the back light panel features. More to come...


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Fraley1701 said:


> I also received my back light panels from Outer Space Outfitters this past Friday. My initial impression is that they are much better than the kit supplied decals. I am not crazy about the painted flat scanners and communication panels as I prefer more of a 3-D effect. I will likely scratch build these items and still utilize the rest of the back light panel features. More to come...


I agree about the scanners and plan to do the same. The good thing is you can complete the entire kit and then add the 3D scanners at your leisure.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Fraley1701 said:


> Well, I wasn't completely satisfied with the previous look of my figures, so I worked on them some more last night... plus added one new one!


I need more crewmen for my bridge.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

I'm loving these builds. Takes me back when I built my first bridge kit while on vacation at my grandparents' farm. They, of course, had no idea what Star Trek was and probably rolled their eyes at the youngster's activities. That was probably about 1976 or 1977.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I want crew for my Bridge, too. My 30-year old build up looks very barren without people in it. I don't really like the supplied figures; they don't look right with the super-stiff poses and general physical distortions. I've got a number of 1/35 figures that will have to be modified but I just can't work up the enthusiasm for that project, either. Several of the figures I think would work as the jump-suited crewmen doing all that maintenance. There's even been scenes on the Bridge with several crewmen doing work on a Bridge station with a leggy female yeoman apparently overseeing them!! :thumbsup:

That's another problem. Are there any sources for 1/32 - 1/35 FEMALE figures??? All I can find are military personnel, all male!

Now, I'm sure "everyone" will want the _Enterprise_ command crew. Nothing wrong with that, makes perfect sense and I'd most likely get the same. I'd even be happy with "generic" crew in the right uniforms!! 

Fraley, what colour did you use on your figures' Command shirts??? That looks NICE!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

WarpCore Breach said:


> Fraley, what colour did you use on your figures' Command shirts??? That looks NICE!


Thanks. I used insignia yellow mixed with some body bag brown for shading(Kirk and Sulu), Ford blue with some flat white mixed in (Spock and McCoy), and gaurds red (Scotty). The pants are all flat black and the boots are gloss black. I prefer to use Model Flex brand paints on figures where possible...but I also use Model Master Acylics for alternate colors.

Marc


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*An Update!*

Okay, I think I mentioned previously that I received my back light panels from Outer Space Outfitters, so I decided to see how they will look. First of all let me state that adding these panels requires you to perform some major "plastic surgery" (as Barry would say)! The plastic is very thick and if you don't have the patience for drilling, cutting, sanding, and filing, I would not recommend this procedure. However, I think the end result is going to be rewarding...

Before surgery...










After surgery...










Slave in some OSO back light displays...










Turn out the lights...










and you can see more on my Photo Stream here: http://www.flickr.com/photos/fraley1701/sets/72157623037965817/

Enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks good, but you're getting some light "Bleed Through" on your panels. I recommend that you paint the back Flat Black to prevent the light leaks.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

Looks good so far! :thumbsup:

I know what you mean about the thickness of the pieces: I still remember how long it took to cut through pieces, which I is why I didn't do a whole of it. Even modifying a full station for the half-station on the "missing" side of stations required a lot of effort, not to mention the turbolift entrance modification and secondary exit addition. I did pretty much the minimum I needed.

Any future Bridge build-up I do will be with new kits; I have no intention of completely re-doing my current builds (except for one and you don't want to know the horrifying details of what I did!) aside from minor modifications and repairs and using Ziz's reference pic of what needs to be changed, there will be considerable modifications.

I still want/need to add crew figures but will probably end up using various military figures, much modified, of course.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

MadCap Romanian said:


> Looks good, but you're getting some light "Bleed Through" on your panels. I recommend that you paint the back Flat Black to prevent the light leaks.


This is not the final lighting configuration. I merely slaved in the OSO back light panels and used a reading light to demonstrate the effect. The final build will have everything painted and light blocked appropriately.

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Dude, you should rig up the main viewer with one of those keychain size digital photo frames! You could do tons of scenes from the show!


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

That's a great idea Kurok!


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

KUROK said:


> Dude, you should rig up the main viewer with one of those keychain size digital photo frames! You could do tons of scenes from the show!


An interesting idea! I may check that out. 

Thanks,

Marc


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

razorwyre1 said:


> i'd love to see a TMP/TWOK version of this kit.


Indeed!
---------------

This is a great start. The add-ons really help it along the way. 

I've got a pair of these models ready to be melded into one. I wanna go all-out though, so won't be starting it anytime soon. Maybe the end of the year. That will give me plenty of time to study how you all are doing this model. 

PS. I second the idea of the mini-video players. You could theoretically load an entire episode onto one and the screens are int he 3" range for under $50. Granted $50 is $50, but it will be a great investment. There are keychain picture players in the $10 range that might do well as the upper station viewscreens. Set them to auto shuffle a bunch of different screens. Could be cool...


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Another Update...*

I thought I would demonstrate one of the more lengthy processes of this project just to illustrate what one could be getting themselves into should they decide to "Bodly go where only few have gone before!"

Pre-drill cut out's for back lighting panels...










The back side...









Then cut carefully...









One out...several to go









All cut out...









After a little filing...









Another look...









And the view is looking good so far...









Stay tuned!!!


----------



## Model Man (Oct 1, 2007)

This is half of what's keeping me from starting...


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Model Man said:


> This is half of what's keeping me from starting...


What's the other half? If the project feels like too much work, it's no longer fun. It's a labor of love....:thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

I'm thinking of what you are showing in the photo and doing that too. HOwever, I might modify one panel and then create resin copies of that.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

KUROK said:


> I'm thinking of what you are showing in the photo and doing that too. HOwever, I might modify one panel and then create resin copies of that.


That may be less work. A lot of resin however; I would think. Let me know how that works out for you. I was thinking about doing that as well at one point. 

:thumbsup:


----------



## KUROK (Feb 2, 2004)

Yeah. Getting a clean, bubble free mold would be tough. Then casting such a complex shape, again bubble free, wouldn't be too easy...


----------



## Joe Brown (Nov 16, 1999)

I mentioned this over on the SM thread on the TOS Bridge; when I get more progress, I'll start a build thread of my own over here too.
----
I've got the Interdimensional Bridge Party going on; I will get additional floor-level pics taken later.

http://www.picturetrail.com/sfx/album/view/22908256

Commander Taggart from my Garignak model is in the Command chair, Picard from the PL Scorpion is at the Navigator's spot. The Hallmark Transporter ornament figures are clustered next to the Command chair. The gold figures are Uhura and Dr. McCoy from the Franklin Mint's chess set. Their height looks OK until you realize they are perched on clear bases. Remove those and they are 1/48.

Data's body with John P.'s head is at the Helm, also from the PL Scorpion. The head is from the WWE MicroAgression figure CM Punk - really, I couldn't make something like that up!

The Marx Toys Eliot Ness & Capone figures... eh.

The Galaxy Laser Team provided my green girl, and the Buck Rogers style figure with the blaster in front of the Helm. There is a Wookie-style monster in this set (not shown) whose head may serve as the start for Lt. Arex.

Faye & Spike are back by the turbolift doors, waaay too big for this model. So is the Clone Trooper. The medieval figures in front of Uhura's post are from a MB board game, and not usable.

The Marx 'Nightclub Girls' are in a orangy/pinky plastic, and too big. So is the reclining silver one by the main viewscreen.

The 2 white seated figures are from the Ford Futura styrene kit, and look to be a good size for the Bridge. The Egyptian lady's head is a great size, but it would have to be copied and placed on another figure. Karen found me a cool winged cat pewter figure in her collection that has a head that will do for M'Ress.

And the Dracula figure is from the AMT Vampire Van kit.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

*Another Update...*

I have been playing with Corel Draw to create some new overhead displays that the Outer Space Outfitter panels do not come with. Particularly the single and wider display screens. Have a look; it's my first try at something like this.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I think those look superb! Love the last "neutral zone" chart one. Neat!


----------



## marcus welby (Sep 2, 2007)

Fantastic work Fraley, love the idea.

Cheers


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

marcus welby said:


> Fantastic work Fraley, love the idea.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks again Marcus! I like the way your screen mesh looks on your model.

http://users.tpg.com.au/marcus68/Bridge/DSC03202_s.jpg

I am not sure if I want to open those up or not... 

Cheers :thumbsup:


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

Looks great! Can't wait to see the lighted effect!


----------

